# How to get MIke's tapes????



## ferrarihead (Jul 27, 2001)

Hello, I've been trying to call the 800 number for the tapes and get nothing but a busy line, is there another way of getting the tapes? Ifanyone is interested in selling their tapes please let me know.ferrarihead###hotmail.com


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

ferrarihead,cool name - a tifosi perhaps? you can order Mikes Tapes elcetronically online - with a credit card or visa - the tapes are pretty much dispatched the next day.I'm sure the credit card transaction facility is secure - so don't worry about using that.Good Luck with the tapes and I hope you enjoy them,Clair


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Cool Car, I just printed off the order form, plopped in a check & snail mailed it across the pond. I think delivery of mine was something like 2 weeks. Mike apparently is one popular guy at this point, so that is why the phone is probably busy. Hope this helps. BQ[This message has been edited by BQ (edited 08-30-2001).]


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

ferrarihead, the line is clear so you know.Also I secure the site with CC transactions, it is secure.The tapes are something people like to hold on to for future listening if needed or for refreshers listening I would think.Hopefully that helps and if you need help let me know.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------

